# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Религия >  Протестантизм

## Asteriks

*Изучали с детьми тему государственного устройства Великобритании. Учителю был задан вопрос: "Почему монархом может стать только протестант?". Пришлось немножко углубиться в тему и выяснить, откуда пришёл протестантизм в Англию и что это такое. Однако протестантизм как одно из направлений христианства существует не только на Западе, но и у нас в Беларуси. Нам то привычнее "делить" верующих на православных и католиков. Кто такие протестанты? Чем их религия отличается от православия и католицизма? Что общего? Поговорим?*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Обширнейшая и интересная тема, для меня по крайней мере. Вот, на вскидку:
"Протестантизм (от лат. protestans, род. п. protestantis — публично доказывающий) — одно из трёх, наряду с католицизмом и православием, главных направлений христианства, представляющее собой совокупность многочисленных и самостоятельных Церквей и деноминаций, связанных своим происхождением с Реформацией — широким антикатолическим движением XVI века в Европе.

В 1526 г. Шпейерский рейхстаг по требованию немецких князей-лютеран приостановил действие Вормсского эдикта против Мартина Лютера. Однако 2-й Шпейерский рейхстаг 1529 г. отменил это постановление. В ответ от 5 князей и ряда имперских городов Германии последовал протест, от чего и произошел термин «протестантизм».

Протестантизм определил принципиальными три положения:
1) спасение личной верой,
2)священство всех верующих, 
3)исключительный авторитет Священного Писания (Библии). 
Библия провозглашена единственным источником вероучения, а Священное предание отвергнуто. Библия была переведена на национальные языки, её изучение и применение в собственной жизни стало важной задачей каждого верующего."

----------


## Asteriks

Что я вычитала про это направление в православии. Римско-католическая церковь в 16 веке достигла такого богатства и роскоши в отправлении службы, что это вызвало недовольство у части прихожан. Они считали излишнюю роскошь несовместимой с почитанием бога. (Прошу прощения, своими словами, что помню). В Германии и во Франции появились люди, типа Кальвина, которые возглавили это движение. В общем, первоначально это обозначало упрощение церковных церемоний и отказ от роскоши.

Вдогонку. Протестантов на форуме, по моим сведениям, двое.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Дорогие братья и сёстры, а-ууууууууууу!.....

----------


## Адмирал

а Вы церковь посещаете и если да то интересно какую..

----------


## vova230

Добровольно не посещаю, только принудительно.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне недавно один молодой человек фотку показал. В церкви снимок сделан. Я была удивлена непривычной обстановкой в ней. На мой вопрос о вероисповедании молодой человек ответил, что он протестант.

----------


## Адмирал

> молодой человек ответил, что он протестант.


так а что в этом плохого...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Принадлежу к "Домашней церкви" г.Речица.Это самостоятельная полноевангельская церковь, находящаяся под духовным покровительством церкви "Посольство Божее", г. Киев.

----------


## Адмирал

а про свидетелей Иеговы слышал

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В общем и целом Сведетели Иеговы доктринально на столько разошлись с Библией, что, я считаю, не могут считаться христианами.

----------


## vova230

Ага, зачем Богу свидетели? Он что, совершил преступление? Ему нужно алиби подтвержденное свидетелями?

----------


## Banderlogen

Протестантизм

Как когда-то раскололась христианская церковь, так в каком-то там веке раскололась и католическая.

Почему?
Ряд причин был.
Католической церковь была крупнейшим землевладельцем, была главной юридической силой и все в таком духе. Такое положение дел, естественно, никого, кроме самой католической церкви не устраивало: ни крестьян, ни феодалов.Католическая церковь продавала индульгенции, духовенство злоупотребляло своим положением, заповедям местами не следовала. В общем полный кризис был у них там, что не устраивало часть этого самого духовенства.
Желание реформировать церковь возникло с обеих сторон.
А всякие профессоры университетов высказывали сомнение в праве церкви отпускать грехи, выдавать индульгенции и прочее-прочее. Яна Гуса сожгли за такие высказывания.

В городе, где жил Мартин Лютер, один монах очень активно рекламировал продаваемы им индульгенции: это, мол, вернейший способ избавиться от грехов. И прихожане стали активно пропускать богослужения.
Закрутилось-завертелось все до.
Там в Германии в других регионах еще другие люди поддерживали движение (со своими заморочками).

В Швейцарии реформацию поддержал Ульрих Цвингли. Затем его дело продолжил Жан Кальвин.

В Англии интересно было. Сам король Генрих какой-то там возглавил Реформацию там. Он сначала поддерживал католическую церковь (от Папы титул "Защитник Веры" получил). Но не сложилось. Захотел он с женой развестись и жениться на другой, а Папа разрешения не дал.
Спустя некоторое время Генрих объявил себя руководителем новой Англиканской церкви.

Куча крови была везде из-за этого.

Сейчас можно выделить 3 протестанские церкви и пару сотен протестанских сект.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Ага, зачем Богу свидетели? Он что, совершил преступление? Ему нужно алиби подтвержденное свидетелями?


Очень остроумно...:ad:"Свидетели Иеговы — название, которое было принято одной[29] из групп «Исследователей Библии», в 1931 году. Это наименование они основывают на словах книги пророка Исаии о еврейском народе (Исаия 43:10), применяя их к себе. Ниже эти слова цитируются из перевода Библии, выполненного и изданного самими свидетелями Иеговы («Перевода Нового Мира»):

_«Вы мои свидетели,— говорит Иегова,— мой служитель, которого я избрал, чтобы вы знали меня и верили в меня и чтобы понимали, что я тот же. Прежде меня не существовало Бога, и после меня никого не было. Я, я Иегова, и нет Спасителя кроме Меня. Я сказал, и спас, и сделал так, чтобы об этом услышали, когда между вами не было чужого бога. И вы мои свидетели,— говорит Иегова,— а я Бог.»_

    — Исаия 43:10—12,
    Священное Писание — Перевод нового мира"
"

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Сейчас можно выделить 3 протестанские церкви и пару сотен протестанских сект.


 С этого места поподробнее пожалуйста...

----------


## Banderlogen

> С этого места поподробнее пожалуйста...


Церкви:
- англикане
- лютеране
- кальвинисты

Остальное секты. Об этом определении разговор уже был. Не собирался никого обидеть.

Наиболее известные
- баптисты
- пятидесятники
- адвентисты
- свидетели иеговы

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Считаю совершенно не правомерным употребление определения "секта" для перечисленных протестантских деноминаций, равно как и перечисление Свидетелей Иеговы  к протестантам, ИМХО.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Считаю совершенно не правомерным употребление определения "секта" для перечисленных протестантских деноминаций, равно как и перечисление Свидетелей Иеговы  к протестантам, ИМХО.


На здоровье. 

Давайте может спросим у самих свидетелей? Тогда структура вообще простая будет.

----------


## vova230

Я вообще против слова секта. Ибо в свое время и христианство считалось сектой по отношению к другим, общепринятым религиям. Возможно пройдет тысяча лет и одна из нынешних сект достигнет такого распространения и влияния в мире как и ненешнее католичество или православие.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Одним из первых шагов реформационного движения в Германии было выступление Мартина Лютера (1483-1546) против индульгенций. Лютер выступил против претензий католического духовенства контролировать веру и совесть на правах посредника между людьми и богом. "Бог, — писал Лютер, — не может и не хочет позволяв господствовать над душой никому, разве лиши самому себе". Человек может спасти душу только посредством веры, которая непосредственно даруется богом, без помощи церкви. Это учение Лютера о спасении, или оправдании верой в искупительную жертву Христа, стало одним из центральных догматов протестантизма. 
Лютеранская реформация провозгласила учение о всеобщем священстве, о равенстве всех верующих перед богом. Под лозунгом восстановления традиций раннехристианской церкви было выдвинуто требование упразднения обособленного сословия священников, устранения монахов, прелатов, римской курии, т. е. всей дорогостоящей иерархии.. Вместе с католической иерархией был отвергнут и авторитет папских декретов и посланий, решений соборов ("священное предание"), единственным авторитетом в вопросах веры было признано "священное писание''. Каждый верующий, согласно лютеранскому учению, вправе истолковывать его по своему разумению. Переведенная Лютером на немецкий язык Библия стала настольной книгой приверженцев реформированного христианства. 
Отвергая церковную иерархию и особое священнодействие как путь "к спасению души", это учение рассматривало мирскую деятельность человека как служение богу. Не в бегстве от мира, а в земной жизни человек должен был искать спасение. Отсюда - осуждение монашества, безбрачия духовенства и т. п. Из учения Лютера следовало, что мирская жизнь человека и общественный порядок, который должен обеспечивать человеку возможность отдаваться вере, составляют важный момент христианской религии.

----------


## Asteriks

Возвращаясь к сообщению Адмирала "а что в этом плохого" хочу заметить, что плохо, когда в обычной фразе Адмирал видит крамолу. Что, нигилистом родился? Моё сообщение имело в виду, что вид протестантской церкви необычен.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Протестантские церкви на Белоруси*

Значительное число протестантских общин зарегистрировано на Полесье (южные районы Брестской, Гомельской и частично Минской областей). Зона устойчивого влияния протестантизма распространяется с запада на восток. 

Протестантизм в Беларуси известен с конца XVI века. Эта вера пришла на белорусские земли из соседних Пруссии и Ливонии вместе с немецкими рыцарями. Первые протестантские общины появились в Бресте, Несвиже, Клецке, Заславле, Минске, Полоцке. 

Большинство верующих составляли этнические немцы. 

К середине XVII в. было создано около 85 кальвинистских, 7 арианских, несколько лютеранских общин. С конца XIX века в Беларуси распространяется протестантское сектантство: баптизм, штундизм, евангеличное христианство, адвентизм 7-го дня. 

В настоящее время протестантизм в республике представлен 15 направлениями, которые объединяют около 900 религиозных общин. Среди них наиболее многочисленными являются христиане веры евангельской, или "пятидесятники" и евангельские христиане-баптисты. 

Зарегистрированы в настоящее время в Республике Беларусь и такие ответвления протестантизма, как Белорусская конференция Адвентистов седьмого дня, Христиане Полного Евангелия. В настоящее время легализована деятельность ранее запрещенного конфессионального объединения иеговистов. 

Кадры служителей готовятся в трех высших учебных заведениях ЕХБ и ХВЕ и двух средних учебных заведениях тех же конфессий. Издается несколько журналов и газет, действует более 300 молитвенных домов. Все протестантские объединения уделяют большое внимание духовной работе в среде молодежи. При общинах действуют воскресные школы, проводятся молодежные конференции, семинары, фестивали духовной музыки, создаются летние лагеря отдыха и т.д. Большую помощь белорусским протестантским объединениям оказывают единоверцы из-за рубежа. 

В состав протестантских общин входят представители почти всех национальных общностей Беларуси.

----------


## Asteriks

Скажи пожалуйста, ты сам к этой вере пришёл или у тебя семья верующая?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Из всей семьи только отец- верует в Бога, но никогда это особо не афишировал- за советским часам вера не очень-то приветствовалась, тем более католическая.

----------


## Asteriks

Прости, но протестантизм как раз и откололся от католицизма. Вы с отцом разной веры?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

В прошлом- да, однозначно. В последние годы он как-то отошёл от костёла, стал самостоятельно читать Библию, размышлять, интересоваться доктринами различных течений, сравнивать их с Писанием. Безусловно, он остался верующим человеком, имеющим свои личные отношения с Богом.

----------


## Asteriks

Тогда возникает вопрос: а что тебя привлекло именно в протестантизме? Или агитаторы поработали? Извини за...ну, понимаешь за что. За то, что сомневаюсь, что это лично твой выбор, без всякого воздействия извне.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А как тебе представляется этот выбор " без всякого воздействия извне"?
Скажу только, что я прошел слишком долгий путь, для того, чтобы мой выбор не был "лично моим", не осознанным или скоропалительным.
Вообще же, протестантизм- понятие ну о-очень большое., так что "я вам не скажу за всю Одессу", но в своей церкви я наконец-то встретился с Богом и теперь всем сердцем стремлюсь следовать за Ним...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*З “Новага жыцьця” хочуць спагнаць 90 000 даляраў 
*
Вернікі-пратэстанты царквы “Новае жыцьцё” атрымалі ліст зь менскага Камітэту прыродных рэсурсаў і аховы навакольнага асяродзьдзя з прапановай прыйсьці для разгляду адміністрацыйнай справы паводле артыкулу 15.11 (нанясеньне шкоды прыродзе).

У позьве было пазначана, што ў пробах глебы, якія былі ўзятыя ў сьнежні на тэрыторыі царквы, знайшлі сьляды нафтапрадуктаў. За такое парушэньне трэба будзе заплаціць штраф 262 798 725 рублёў.

Да таго ж, як сказана ў лісьце, супрацоўнікі Камітэту заўважылі, што каля будынку царквы быў зьняты ўрадлівы слой глебы. За гэта прадугледжаны таксама вялікі штраф.

Юрыст царквы Сяргей Луканін паведаміў, што ліст — рэакцыя ўладаў на рэзалюцыю Эўрапарлямэнту.

Ён прыгадаў, што супрацоўніцы Камітэту прыродных рэсурсаў сапраўды былі ў сьнежні каля будынку царквы. Яны бралі пробы з праезнай часткі дарогі. Калі ў іх спыталіся, чаму менавіта адтуль, яны адказалі, што вернікі самі павінны здагадацца.

Сяргей Луканін паведаміў, што ўлады такім чынам спрабуюць прымусіць вернікаў адмовіцца ад свайго будынку.

Юрыст “Новага жыцьця” зазначыў, што штраф у 90 000 даляраў — занадта вялікая сума для царквы.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

_30.01.2010 23:47:10_
*Евангельские христиане поблагодарили власти за содействие духовному и социальному служению Церквей*
*КИЕВ* – Руководители евангельских протестантских Церквей проанализировали результаты государственно-церковного диалога в 2009 году и обсудили предложения в сфере активизации диалога среди сообщества евангельских Церквей. Эти вопросы стали предметом рассмотрения на заседании Совета Евангельских Протестантских Церквей Украины (СЕПЦУ), которое состоялось в Киеве 27 января в канцелярии Союза баптистов под председательством епископа УЛЦ Вячеслава Горпинчука, – сообщает Институт религиозной свободы.

Во время заседания лидеры евангельских Церквей обменялись мнениями по поводу нынешнего состояния государственно-церковных отношений. Они отметили положительные результаты решения Правительства об обеспечении религиозных организаций природным газом по ценам как для населения, что позволило местным церковным общинам должным образом отапливать культовые сооружения и молитвенные дома. Также положительную оценку получило решение Парламента о возобновлении права религиозных организаций на постоянное землепользование, хотя при этом пока не все органы местного самоуправления оказывают должное содействие в переоформлении соответствующих документов.

По результатам обсуждения Совет Евангельских Протестантских Церквей Украины принял решение о направлении писем с благодарностью к Премьер-министру Юлии Тимошенко за значительный прогресс в решении наиболее актуальных проблем деятельности религиозных организаций в Украине, а также выразили благодарность за положительные решения в сфере государственно-церковных отношений Президенту и Верховной Раде Украины

----------

